# Mag control for Penn 555



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Ok I am looking for a Mag Control For my Penn 555GS. I know someone talked about a few months ago.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

U can get knobby mag sideplates from the uk


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I never saw this reel so I don't know if there is room or not, but if there is some clearance between the sideplate and spool you can easily mag the reel yourself the same way people are magging the Toriums. 

You basicly drill a hole into the sideplate and glue a threaded nut on the outside and then glue a magnet on a bolt that fits snuggly in the threaded nut and voila! you have a knobby mag! 

If you feel you don't need the adjustability of a knobby, you can also glue a ferrous metal object onto the inside of the sideplate and then just let the magnets sit on that piece of metal. Washers work good for this! This is what is known as a static mag job!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Not sure if you're looking for a stock plate or not, but try PM'ing Danville. He does custom knobby mag stuff.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

ffemtreed said:


> I never saw this reel so I don't know if there is room or not, but if there is some clearance between the sideplate and spool you can easily mag the reel yourself the same way people are magging the Toriums.
> 
> You basicly drill a hole into the sideplate and glue a threaded nut on the outside and then glue a magnet on a bolt that fits snuggly in the threaded nut and voila! you have a knobby mag!
> 
> If you feel you don't need the adjustability of a knobby, you can also glue a ferrous metal object onto the inside of the sideplate and then just let the magnets sit on that piece of metal. Washers work good for this! This is what is known as a static mag job!



theres no need to drill any holes.

just remove that gawd awful thing that suppose to be a clicker.
that piece of junk sees no use anyways.

and just use that clicker hold. insert a well nut, a screw-knob, and glue a mag or carrier plate on the end of that screw.


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

I need my clicker. We do use them down south.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I wouldn't give up the clicker either.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Sent ya a PM Nick...


----------

